# Phenom II x4 940 to hot?



## ReDruM. (26. Januar 2010)

Hey,
Wollte mal wissen was ihr dazu sagt.
Finde die Temps aufem Desktop ohne OC schon ziemlich hoch.

Ja die Temps sind auch im Bios so, benutze auch den Artic Freezer 64 Pro.
Sollten die Temps da nich ein wenig niedriger sein?

Würdet ihr mir den mitgelieferten Boxed kühler empfehlen oder doch mein Artic Freezer 64 Pro weiter drin lassen?


Wie gesagt, der Cpu läuft aufem standart takt von 3,0Ghz.
Besitze die Black Edition und traue mich ja schon garnich den Multiplier hochzustellen bei den Temps.


Bitte um Rat und/oder Tipps.


mfg, ReDruM.


----------



## darkycold (26. Januar 2010)

nen besseres Bild wäre hilfreich.
Also eins, auf dem man auch was erkennt.
Es ist viel zu klein

edit:
ich ruder zurück..

Also.
Der ac freezer ist kein Kühler für OC.
Alle Temps wären hilfreich.
Also tcase, Umgebungstemp.
Vielleicht nicht genug airflow...
Denn bei AMD, laut Teleauskunft zählt nur die tcase temp.


----------



## ReDruM. (26. Januar 2010)

Jup habs editiert, sry.


EDIT.

jo, OC is auch nich gemeint.
Habe nochmal alle Temps aus Everest genommen.
Wäre nett wenn du mir ein Tool zum auslesen von Tcase Temperaturen nennen könntest, falls es beim Pic nich bei ist.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (26. Januar 2010)

Die IDLE Temp sagt wenig aus, auch wenn 52 grad etwas hoch sind. Lass mal Prime95 laufen und beobachte die Temps. 
Eigentlich ist der Freezer 64 Pro auch gar nicht für Quads gedacht oder? Der war glaub ich noch bei meinem 4 Jahre alten PC drinne 

Am besten du kaufst dir nen neuen z.B. den Mugen2 für etwa 30-35€, damit kannst du dann auch übertakten. 

PS: Wie siehts mit Airflow bei dir im Gehäuse aus?


----------



## ReDruM. (26. Januar 2010)

Die Temps sind mit den Artic Freezer aber immernoch besser als mit den Boxed 
1-2° nur aber okay.



EDIT:

Bin mit Prime95 direkt bei 65°C 2min erst am laufen, irgentwas stimmt nich.

EDIT2: So siehts nach 10min aus.


----------



## NeroNobody (26. Januar 2010)

Du hast in deiner Signatur stehen: Phenom II 940 x4 @3,4 GhZ ?!

IS er jetz OCed oder nich?!
Wie schauts mitm Airflow auf?! Sitzt er richtig?


----------



## ReDruM. (26. Januar 2010)

Was meint ihr mit Airflow genau? 
Ja er war erst auf 3,4 habs noch nich geändert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2010)

Ja ganz wichtig was für ein Gehäuse hast du und wie viele Lüfter?? Nimm mal die Gehäuse Wand ab und mach den Test mit Prime95 nochmal wenn der um 5 bis 10 Grad fällt hast du auf jedenfall einen Hitzestau!

edit: Airflow ist der Luftweg im Gehäuse also wie stark der ist


----------



## ReDruM. (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hab atm keine zusatz lüfter drin.
Das einzigste was kühlt sind graka lüfter und artic freezer.
Die Seitenwand is bereits ab.
Ich werde nochmal den mitgelieferten Lüfter einbauen und testen ob bischen was geht, oder blöd?


----------



## NeroNobody (26. Januar 2010)

Da gibts son schönes Bild mir nem idealen Airflow, bloß ich finds grad nicht. 
Könnte des bitte jemand posten?!^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2010)

Also mal ganz erlich ein 120mm vorne und ein 120mm hinten das ist das absolute minimum drunter geht garnicht ein absolutes no go!!! Ich hab zum Beispiel 3 120mm vorne 2 120mm hinten und 1 200mm oben. Das ist nicht weil ich so toll finde ne wirklich die sind von nöten. Also steck mal ein paar Euro in dei Case deine Hareware wird es dir danken.


----------



## NeroNobody (26. Januar 2010)

Recht hat er und räum am besten noch dein Case ein wenig auf!!
Also vorne sollen die Lüfter reinblasen und hinten raus!

Könntest du maln Bild hochladen?


----------



## ReDruM. (26. Januar 2010)

Spire Pininfarina Case reviews - CNET Reviews
Das ist mein Case....Okay vorne hab ich doch noch ein grossen lüfter 


Der hinten und der anner seite is bei meinem nich dabei 
Die 2. kleinen im Video.


----------



## NeroNobody (26. Januar 2010)

is ja schon mal ne relativ gute Grundlage!!
Noisblocker sind gut, falls du dir Lüfter holn magst


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2010)

jop gut leise und nicht soooo teuer aber das muss sein mach das gleich morgen ja tus es macht wenig im Leben so viel Sinn wie das.


----------



## NeroNobody (26. Januar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> es macht wenig im Leben so viel Sinn wie das.



Najaaaa


----------



## darkycold (26. Januar 2010)

Das ist aber nicht alles, was HWM zeigt.
Das sollte eigentlich so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aussehen..

Wichtig ist die TMPIN1 Temp.
Das ist dein CPU, also deine tcase temp.

Interessant wäre natürlich auch ein Bild von DEINEM Gehäuse.
Welche Graka hast du?,...
Neue produzieren sehr viel Hitze, die ja auch wo hin muss, und das ist meist nach oben zu deiner CPU

MfG darkycold


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2010)

Oh weeh Temp 2 80 Grad ist das im Idle oh weh das ist die Grafikkarte

edit: jo habs eben gesehen die Karte ist weiter unten hab schon ein Schrek bekommen


----------



## darkycold (26. Januar 2010)

Nein...

TMPIN2 ist nicht meine Graka.
Ist ein allgm. Auslesefehler!  

Ist immer 80C°


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2010)

Sind im Idle oder? Sind aber garnicht schlecht aber die sagen halt nichts aus. Viel wichtiger ist die Frage wie schnell kann die Wärme abtransportirt werden darum geht es. Also wenn du wirklich wissen willst wie gut dein System ist dann las Prime95 und Furmark gleichzeitig laufen für 10 Minuten und dann poste deine Temperaturen nochmal!


----------



## darkycold (26. Januar 2010)

Ich find meine Temps, Naja... Es geht so.

Ja, ist idle.
Aber über meine Temps reden wir hier ja nicht. War nur nen Beispiel, wies von HWM vollständig auszusehen hat..
Darum gings mir.

Bevor du Furmark jemanden an die Hand gibts, sollte man wissen, welche Graka. Es soll ja auch welche geben, dies nicht aushalten.
Wobei das meine Kenntnisse übersteigt..

Vielleicht mal was spielen,.. Dirt2, oder Crysis


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2010)

jo hast recht kann unter umständen recht gefährlich werden mir ist mal fast bei dieser Aktion ein Netzteil abgeraucht. Aber ja zurück zum Thema, es gibt nicht zu viel Gehäuselüfter um so mehr um so leiser ist die Sache auch weil dann kannst du die Geschwindigkeit etwas zurücknehem. Was uns zum nächstem Thema fürt, Lüftersteuerung. Wenn du mehr als 2 Gehäuselüfter verbaust solltest du dir unbedingt so eine Steuerung zu legen damit du sie Regeln kanns sonst macht der Lärm wansinnig wenn die alle auf vollen Turen laufen.


----------



## ReDruM. (26. Januar 2010)

So habe jetz nochmal bischen sauber gemacht und nen Aero Cool 200nm mitten ins gehäuse gesteckt.

Ja meine Graka is neu gekauft aber ansich nich neu.PNY 9800GT.


So lang ich nix neues hab 


Nach 10min prime 95 sind es gute 5°C gewinn!
läuft mittlerweile 20min Temps bleiben so.

Werde mir dann morgen direkt 2-3 Lüfter kaufen.
Ich danke euch.

Ach, ich hab am Mainboard nurnoch 1 Anschluss für Lüfter...gibt es da ein Adapter irgentwie?
Ick kenn diese alten ATA stecker noch, sind´s die?


----------



## NeroNobody (26. Januar 2010)

Schließ se halt direkt ans NT an!?


----------



## ReDruM. (26. Januar 2010)

Nach 30min Prime95 jetz ein Bluescreen erhalten, Temps waren bei 62°C.
Liegt es echt nur am Airflow?Sollte es ohne OC nich so erstmal klappen?


Hab erstmal Cool and Quiet enabled.
So siehts jetz aus.


----------



## NeroNobody (26. Januar 2010)

woooow 
Ich denk nicht dass es "nur" am Airflow liegt. Aber wieso das jetzt ist weiß ich ich nich an den 62° wids kaum liegen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2010)

62 Grad ist genau die Grenze die AMD für den Phenom II angibt. Aber dennoch müsste er ein wenig mehr verkraften so 70 müsste er eigentlich noch aushalten. Ok lass mal Prime95 in der Small FFT laufen der belasten kaum den Speicher weil kann sein das der Ram noch zu heiß wird.


----------



## ReDruM. (26. Januar 2010)

Hmm, steigt genau auf die gleich Temps wie vorher mit prime...hab eben mal fast ne stunde Crysis Wars gezockt da geht er nich höher als 54°C


Einer mit genau dem selben prob nur anderes board.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/38163-phenom-ii-x4-940-zu-heiss.html


Liegt bestimmt einfach nur am Boxed Kühler.
Will jetz auch nich Untervolten.
Werde mir demnächst ein neuen kaufen, + 2 Gehäuse Lüfter dann mal schauen.


----------



## darkycold (27. Januar 2010)

Alles viel zu viel.
Dein MB hat 64 C°... TMPIN0. Zu viel. kann man aber auf den nicht existenten Airflow zurückführen.
Aber wenn das Bild unter Last war, dann kann da was nicht stimmen.
Denn dein CPU kann keine tcase temp, also TMPIN1 von 35C° unter Prime ist mit nem AC freazer nicht möglich! Ich denk mal eher, dass du zu viel oder zu wenig WLP drauf hast..
Die Diff liegt ja bei fast 100%, und das ist einfach zu viel....

Wegen CPU Maxtemp.
Musst mal schaun, welche freigabe dein CPU hat.
 mein 945 95 tdp hat z.B. ca. 72 C°, der 945 125 tdp nur 62C°.


----------



## ReDruM. (27. Januar 2010)

Nee , die Werte mit 35°C waren mit Cool and Quiet dann, ohne prime.
Unter Prime dann wieder alte Werte 62° + -
Btw hab ich den Boxed Kühler wieder drin, mit dem AC Freezer wird er noch heisser.
Beim zocken geht er nich höher als 54°C habs mal bischen beobachtet jetze.
GTA IV , Crysis usw.also kein Tetris oder so.

Könnt mir ja mal nen Case + Cpu kühler empfehlen, wo auch der Airflow stimmt.
Für unter 100€ wäre ganz nice, zurzeit bischen knapp


----------



## darkycold (27. Januar 2010)

C and Q ....
Warum dreht sich dann dein Lüfter bei 35C° mit 3000 rpm????
Da sollte er fast wieder ausgehen.
Aber...
Dein Lüfter ist ein PWM.
Also ein kleiner 4pin anschluss. (kein molex)
Den solltest du auch auf PWM mode im bios stellen.
Oder zumindest mal die Lüftersteuerung aktivieren, was ja laut deinem Bild nicht so ist..

Zum Gehäuse und Kühler.
Etwas teurer...
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard "Warlord Edition"
oder du versuchst es erst mal nur mit nem neuen Gehäuse.
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"
Werd mir das Gehäuse auch holen. 
Dazu noch 3 140mm Lüfter.. Also voll bestückt. 

MfG darkycold


----------



## ReDruM. (27. Januar 2010)

Boah ich verzweifel langsam.....kann es sein das ich mein Bios flashen muss für den CPU oder so?....mein Bios erkennt ihn auch garnich.

asus m3n78 is mein board.

habe eben wieder ein Bluescreen erhalten._*
*_


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2010)

Na das solltest du tun da fehlt die CPU ID für dein Prozessor, oder du stellst alle Werte von Hand ein. Aber das Update solltest du auf jedenfall machen dann stellt er auch die richtigen Werte auomatich ein.

edit: das letzte Bios hat neue Prozessoren hinzugefühgt bekommen unbeding updaten hir der Link:
http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=ryGzBV1GQs8llkev


----------



## ReDruM. (27. Januar 2010)

ab version 7070 bei asus steht auch.


                                                                               0707 BIOS for M3N78
1.  Improve high CPU temperature problem when CPU runs at full loading.

Muss mal gucken welche version ich hab.



edit: Hmm, gibs bei Asus eig auch nen Updater unter windows...is mein erstes Asus Board.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2010)

Pass auf da gibt es verschiedene m3n78 das du das richtige auswälst hast leider nicht genau dazugeschriben, wenn du das falsche Bios darauf machst, aus die Maus.


----------



## ReDruM. (27. Januar 2010)

ja , ich weiss hab nur das m3n78 ohne irgentwelche andern buchstaben vm oder what ever.
Kann man das unter windows machen irgentwie?



edit: hab windows 7 ultimate 64bit


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2010)

ja aber mach es lieber ohne. Du speicherst die bios Datei auf einen USB Stick steckst in rein machst einen neu start. Wenn der Bois Bildschirm kommt drückst du die Taste für EZ Flash2 dan den Stick auswälen dann die datei und los gehts.


----------



## darkycold (27. Januar 2010)

Hast du mal bei den CPU Support Liste geschaut??

Nichts  -   Phenom II x4

Die CPU Liste ist laut Eintrag beim BIOS aktuell.
Phenom X4 9350  ist max für dein Board

edit:

Quatsch, was ich geschrieben habe..
Hatte beim Link geschaut, und da war ja eins mit kürzel hinter. Bei deinem m3n78 steht doch phenomII Cpu support


----------



## ReDruM. (27. Januar 2010)

Klar is der 940er dabei


----------



## ReDruM. (27. Januar 2010)

Hab jetz noch ein kleinen Lüfter eingebaut und den Artic Freezer noch mit einen auf der rückseite modifiziert , jetz scheinen die Temps okay zusein.

Habe das Bios auf die Aktuellste Verion geflasht und und und 

60°C nach 20min Prime, baumelt immer zwischen 59 und 60°, geht oder?

Erstmal!Natürlich 


Nur wo ich dann Prime beendet habe und ein Neustart gemacht hab, zack wieder ein Bluescreen.



Edit: Oh sorry für Doppelpost!Nich hauen!

Ich checks nich >.<


----------



## darkycold (27. Januar 2010)

Speicher???
Teste mal deinen Speicher.
Wenns die Temps nicht sind..
Bluescreen...
Da steht doch normalerweise was...


----------



## ReDruM. (28. Januar 2010)

Boah ich verzweifel..
Jetz sind die Temps okay( aktuelle werte zusehen im bild) nur geht der PC manchmal einfach aus.
Ohne Bluescreen oder sonst was.
NT wird auch nich zuheiss is kalt sogar.
Teste grad die Speicher.
Komisch nur das alles erst so ist seitdem ich den Phenom II 940 eingebaut hab.
Vorher ging es ohne probs mit meinem athlon x2 5200+ 

Hab auch ausgemacht das er bei Fehlern direkt Neustartet, also müsste er mir ja was anzeigen, macht er aber nich.

Geht einfach aus , kann ihn auch sofort wieder anmachen, muss ihn auch nich extra vom Strom nehmen oder so.

Verflixt und zugenäht


----------



## darkycold (28. Januar 2010)

Was für nen Netzteil hast du??


----------



## ReDruM. (28. Januar 2010)

Xilence 420W
Kollege kommt gleich mit nem 500W NT von Ednet.
Mal gucken ob´s daran liegt.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (28. Januar 2010)

Liegt wohl am NT^^ 
Nicht der Hit. 
Was ist Ednet? Ein Hersteller? Kommt mit nicht bekannt vor^^


----------



## darkycold (28. Januar 2010)

ednet gmbh: ...for computers

Soll aber nicht der Hit sein.
Hab nur kurz gelesen, dass die Ednet nicht lang halten, und nicht immer das erfüllen, was sie versprechen.
So sollen auch die Xilence nicht die Besten sein.
Hatte selber mal eins, was sich nach knapp einem Jahr verabschiedet hat...
Da hats drinnen geklappert und plötzlich hatte ich Lötzinn inner Hand
Mal schaun was jetzt kommt.


----------



## ReDruM. (28. Januar 2010)

Der Lüfter im Ednet is kaputt, dreht nicht.
Das wars dann mit dem Testen.

Naja, ich geh mir ein neues kaufen und bau solang mein alten cpu wieder ein.
Wird wohl echt am NT liegen, da der athlon 5200+ x2 ja keine probleme macht.


----------



## darkycold (28. Januar 2010)

Kann auch sein, dass das NT ne Temperatursteuerung hat, und deshalb der Lüfter nicht läuft am Anfang...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Januar 2010)

Das Ednet hat ne Temperatur steuerung? Oh man. Das so etwas sinn macht brauchst du ein Netzteil mit einem guten Wirkungsgrad der dann den Lüfter nur zusachalltet wenn er benötigt wird. Irgentwie kann ich mir das bei dem "Ednet" nicht vorstellen. HihIHI


----------



## darkycold (28. Januar 2010)

Hab keine Ahnung. War nur ne idee, warum der nicht Läuft...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Januar 2010)

Naja also unmöglich ist es ja nicht, schreibe ja manchmal auch das auf was mir gerade in den Sinn kommt, Nur wenn er es ausprobirt und nicht den richtigen Moment abpasst ob der Lüfter angeht machts, wum puff.Hir ein Link von einem Netzteil das hoch geht ums zuverdeutlichen.

YouTube - 550 Watt Netzteil brennt unter Teillast


----------



## darkycold (28. Januar 2010)

Wow...

OkOk


----------



## ReDruM. (29. Januar 2010)

Jonny2268 schrieb:


> Hallo, Jungs!
> 
> Ein Freund von Mir hatte gleiches Problem. Mag sich verrückt anhören, so ging es wieder. 3 Versuche:
> 
> ...





Dank dieser Methode geht er jetz nichmehr aus.
Danke für eure Tipps werde mir dennoch ein neues Netzteil zulegen.
So long.


mfg, ReDruM.


----------

